# DONGGUAN | Humen Railway Station TOD Area | 225m | 57 fl | 239m | 48 fl | 200m x 2 | 59 fl x 2 | 200m | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Architect: AEDAS Humen High-speed Railway Station TOD Core Area Development Project / Southern District Complex
























































By gxlzd


----------

